# Scotts 2554 Seat Switch issue



## zardoz5 (Sep 7, 2013)

Howdy,
I have a Scotts 2554 tractor that has served me very well over the years. My issue here is the safety switch under the seat. The seat is worn out and I was able to secure a new seat, but not with original mounting hardware. The switch should be a no-brainer, but I can't figure out how to disable the safety switch (pressure switch) under the seat. My previous tractor (LX-178) the lead was simply shorted out. Nothing seems to satisfy this critter. Anyone have suggestions? I am aware of the dangers of disabling safety devices.
Great site.
Zardo


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The switch should be normally open and when you sit on the seat it closes completing the circuit. Check your wiring schematic to verify as it may be the opposite. That being said, take the two wires leading to the switch and splice them together to effectively bypass the switch. Just remember if you by chance roll your tractor while mowing your blades will continue rotating and turn into limb(yours) removal devices.


----------



## zardoz5 (Sep 7, 2013)

*S2554 seat switch issue*

Using a VOM on the pressure switch itself, you are correct. But I've tried to short the ends of the wire usually connected to the switch. This resulted in killing the engine when I take my foot off the brake. For some reason, all possible combinations won't apply here - why I'm turning to you guys for help. It should be an easy bypass but John Deere has some sort of anti-tampering device in there I guess. Finding a schematic for it has become tiring. I may have to resort to some sort of Appalachian Engineering. Still checking here, and thanks for your reply. I do appreciate it.

Zardo


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That would be comparable to lifting of the seat while in moron. Hmmmmm...how many wires leading to the seat switch ?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

In "motion" is what I meant. Darn spell checker on iPhone got me!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I haven't been able to find a schematic for your tractor....but I did look at the one for my Husqvarna. It shows a simple two wire switch that is normally open and closes when you sit on it. This has me baffled as to why it stalls when you let the clutch out. Can you remove the switch from the old seat and activate it when you start the tractor to see what happens then?


----------



## zardoz5 (Sep 7, 2013)

There are only two wires leading to the pressure switch. There are only two possible choices for the bypass to work - open or closed. Neither seems to work. I should be able to rise out of the seat and have the engine continue to run if bypassed. Having tried both and neither seems to work is why I'm scratching myself bald trying to figure out what should be the simplest of problems. Today I tried to replace my seat with a "universal fit" tractor seat. After I cool off and finish this reply I'm going back to the garage and reinstall my original seat, complete with black trash bag seat cover! The seat swith issue will just be one of those mysteries until I can figure out why it is beating me. My many thanks to you all for your efforts to help me with this little irritant. Cheers!

Zardo


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

zardoz5 said:


> There are only two wires leading to the pressure switch. There are only two possible choices for the bypass to work - open or closed. Neither seems to work. I should be able to rise out of the seat and have the engine continue to run if bypassed. Having tried both and neither seems to work is why I'm scratching myself bald trying to figure out what should be the simplest of problems. Today I tried to replace my seat with a "universal fit" tractor seat. After I cool off and finish this reply I'm going back to the garage and reinstall my original seat, complete with black trash bag seat cover! The seat swith issue will just be one of those mysteries until I can figure out why it is beating me. My many thanks to you all for your efforts to help me with this little irritant. Cheers!
> 
> Zardo


You should be able to rise out of the seat and the engine should continue to run only if the brake is depressed...yet another part of the safety circuit. If your tractor becomes normal in operation after going back to the original seat...then it's definitely haunted!


----------

